# Useful links



## Marion (23 Dec 2003)

Askaboutmoney.com Guide to Savings & Investment
[broken link removed] ItsYourMoney.ie
The Pensions Board
The Irish Stock Exchange
Irish Statute Book
The Competition Authority
Advertising Standards Authority
Commission for Communications Regulation
[broken link removed]

Revenue - Tax information
Irish Law Informtion guide
[broken link removed]
Government Departments
[broken link removed]
Social Welfare (Department of Social, Community and Family Affairs)


Citizens' Information Phone Service
Phone: *1890 777 121*  9am to 9pm Monday to Friday.

FREE, independent, confidential advice and information on a wide range of social and civil services, supported by [broken link removed].
Social welfare/employment rights, Health Board payments/services, rights of non-nationals, Local authority issues, family law, personal taxation, consumer rights, Freedom of Information/Data Protection, etc. *1890 777 121*


Calculators and Currency convertor:

Darag's Credit Union Cost of Borrowing Calculator
Ishmael's CGT calculator
Karl Grabe's Tax calculator
Karl Jeacle's Mortgage calculator
XE.com Universal Currency convertor
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
Various interest calculators (locally hosted corrected version of the original page here which doesn't work correctly in _FireFox _due to malformed _HTML_).
DrCalculator
Redundancy Calculator
Revenue VRT Calculator

Consumer Help and Advice
MABS - help with debt and advice
[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
Consumers' Association
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

CitizensInformation - formerly Oasis.gov.ie
[broken link removed]
Data Protection
Freedom of Information

Employee References:

Public Holiday Entitlements
Guide to Minimum Notice
Losing your job
Retirement

Starting a Business
[broken link removed]
Companies' Registration Office

[broken link removed]

Homes and Mortgages
SCSI - Guide to House Rebuilding Costs Insurance
Table of Costs


Online Brokers
Liam D Ferguson & Associates
LAbrokers
www.prsa.ie
REA
MyAdviser

Prima Finance
Providence.ie
I23.ie


----------

